# Pulled the TRIGGER!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Haven't had Saltwater Gospel out in months... She was looking reel sad, so yesterday wasn't the purdiest but was do-able so I loaded momma and daughter and son-n-law up and headed out... Hit all close numbers (80 ft and under). Dang triggers were thick as thieves!!! Sure glad they are unicorns like the ARS!!! Later in the afternoon the sun came out and it warmed up so I was able to open her up on the way in and blow the cobwebs out... With 4 folks loaded with gear and 90 gal of gas, 48 mph at 5.6 rpm 1.9 gpm... 

And yes, ole lady was wearing a gut bucket.... she has some nerve damage in her arm and was having a hard time reeling in the triggers (she caught the most) as I was a good captain and deck hand!!! :whistling::thumbsup: I at least caught 1!!! hahaha


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad to see you got out and got a few. Seas look great!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job Jason!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!!! How did you avoid the ARS?

The MK playing nice?


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Congrats on a nice day on the water!

If they are as endangered as they say, I would hate to see a "sustainable" population of triggers... They would chew the hull off of boats!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

AdrenB said:


> Congrats on a nice day on the water!
> 
> If they are as endangered as they say, I would hate to see a "sustainable" population of triggers... They would chew the hull off of boats!



You can say that again. When we were chumming for mingos, I was sight fishing and was pulling my bait away from trigger after trigger so I could get a mingo. I almost gave up it was so ridiculous. My was was like dang those triggers are big.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

It was interesting that you mentioned you were seeing mingos up in the chum. Did you manage to get any? I think the only way to get past the triggers is to night fish. They are just overwhelming everything out there. And to think we are going to be stuck with the one trigger limit when they do open up. Pretty sad what is going on with the regs.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

wrightackle said:


> It was interesting that you mentioned you were seeing mingos up in the chum. Did you manage to get any? I think the only way to get past the triggers is to night fish. They are just overwhelming everything out there. And to think we are going to be stuck with the one trigger limit when they do open up. Pretty sad what is going on with the regs.





Yeah there was a good amount of mingos, just took a while with all the triggers.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

A couple of my buddies and I were talking last week we haven't had a trip in the last 3 years that we have caught anything bottom fishing other than triggers and ARS's and we have caught some studs of both. You really have to wonder the reasoning behind how these reg's are established . I've been deepsea fishing in the Gulf since the 70's and have never seen ARS numbers and sizes like we do now and frankly I never heard of triggers the size we have caught the last couple of years. Congrats on the trip I know how you feel I haven't wet a line since deer season and I'm about to go into withdrawal big time. :thumbsup:


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job! BTW, your better half is way better looking than you.....LOL


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice job Jason, always fun w/ family and tight lines!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you ever take a "non creepy" picture?


----------

